# New Signature



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wahey - I've got a new TTOC sig and I didn't even ask for it  8)


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Yep - Nick's been playing and did them all last night. 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> Yep - Nick's been playing and did them all last night. 8)


Thanks to Nick then 

and Pete  Good to finally meet you on Saturday by the way (even if you were taller than I thought you'd be :wink:  :lol: )


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Yep - Nick's been playing and did them all last night. 8)
> ...


Nice to meet you, too. I'm surprisingly tall for a short bloke, aren't I? :wink:


----------

